

Gohmert must read XKCD - mrcharles
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2011/05/09/974439/-Gohmert-%28R-TX%29-wants-TSA-cavity-searches-AND-now-to-ban-laptop-batteries

======
thwarted
_This engineer from IBM was telling me that he there was enough highly
reactive lithium in his laptop battery to destroy 25 747s- the only thing
stopping most people was that a lack of education. Anyone with a basic
knowledge of organic chemistry is a potential terrorists- and the worst part
is that they teach organic chemistry at elite liberal college- or madrasas as
the terrorists call them.._

"There are three ways to make napalm. One, mix equal parts of gasoline and
frozen orange juice. Two, equal parts gasoline and diet cola. Three, dissolve
kitty-litter in gasoline until the mixture is thick." -- Tyler Durden.

------
mrcharles
For reference: <http://xkcd.com/651/>

------
anthonyu
The source cited for the Gohmert quote on batteries is a joke site called
rumormill.com.

I'm glad that dailykos checks their sources thoroughly.

